# sweet rain, for sweet droplets



## astrodav68 (Mar 30, 2007)

Some new droplets, after the rain. thank you for your advices


----------



## neea (Mar 30, 2007)

These are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!
I love the softness of them.

Very great job!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## danir (Mar 30, 2007)

Magnificant.

Dani


----------



## Passion4Film (Mar 30, 2007)

I love them! >wipes drool from chin<


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 31, 2007)

*Whoa! That colour in all of these - I could BATHE in them!  :heart:  *


----------



## astrodav68 (Mar 31, 2007)

thank you very much for your comments


----------



## Tantalus (Mar 31, 2007)

These are great, nice color and dof.


----------



## Mainiac (Mar 31, 2007)

Once again another beautiful series. I love that last one alot!:thumbup:


----------



## ShootHoops (Mar 31, 2007)

Very nice shots. :thumbup:


----------



## mdw (Mar 31, 2007)

Great! I like the second the most of your first post. The green-yellow of the leaf seems to be a little harsh though.
Could you give us some camera settings please?


----------



## GrfxGuru (Mar 31, 2007)

Oustanding!

Great color and DOF make these shots just wonderful.

Regards,
Peter Witham


----------



## astrodav68 (Apr 1, 2007)

just two another. I'm very happy you like my picture ! it's very encouraging for me.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 1, 2007)

awesome, each and every one


----------



## astrodav68 (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks


----------



## yvonk (Apr 1, 2007)

WOW!
Can you give me a few tips like: 

Comment arrive-tu a faire cet effet flou? Est-ce que c'est quelque chose avec le focus ou?
Et quelle camera utilise tu?


----------



## astrodav68 (Apr 4, 2007)

yvonk said:


> WOW!
> Can you give me a few tips like:
> 
> Comment arrive-tu a faire cet effet flou? Est-ce que c'est quelque chose avec le focus ou?
> Et quelle camera utilise tu?


 

I simply use a short DOF to make this blur.

My camera is a Nikon D80 with a 105mm f/2,8


----------



## midget patrol (Apr 4, 2007)

Wonderful. Absolutely perfect.

The razor-thin DOF works well here.


----------



## NikonD80 (Apr 5, 2007)

I am amazed when I look at your photos. They are great!


----------



## Bev_K (Apr 6, 2007)

Very nice!!  Makes me think I really do need to invest in that 100mm 2.8 macro lens I've been eyeballing. 

Bev


----------



## mec621 (May 14, 2007)

love them all, they almost look like bubbles!


----------



## ravikiran (Jun 12, 2007)

For God's Sake please tell me the total Photography Gear you possess (excluding the "creative BRAIN" part).

Excellent series of photos.


----------



## LeighAnn (Jun 12, 2007)

Even more great images from you. You're on a roll, David.


----------



## Naturegirl (Jun 12, 2007)

Those are amazing!


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 12, 2007)

Can anyone say "creamy bokeh"??  Utterly fantastic series David!  You are the master of water droplets.

NJ


----------



## Scooter (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice.  You always do a great job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## josephgiridhar (May 19, 2011)

Oh! My God, This are really Great captures. You have an great Art with you. You are able to capture the amazing creation of the God. It is an minute timing level capturing, with an great level of concentration too. I appreciate your Art of creativity of capturing this type of amazing images.........................


----------



## Reece Man (May 19, 2011)

Amazing! I love the bokeh.


----------

